# Navy SEAL Shot, Killed During Training



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Navy SEAL Shot, Killed During Training*

 By  CHELSEA J. CARTER  –  10 hours ago 
 SAN DIEGO (AP) — The Navy is investigating the death of a SEAL who was killed during a live-fire training exercise in Mississippi.
The SEAL, whose identity was being withheld until relatives could be notified, died Wednesday after being shot during training near Lake Cormorant, Miss., said Lt. Tommy Crosby, a Naval Special Warfare Group 1 spokesman in Coronado, Calif.
A Coronado-based SEAL team was practicing close-quarter combat at the time of the incident, Crosby said.
Navy officials said the SEAL was given immediate medical treatment but would not say what wounds he suffered. No other details surrounding the death were to be immediately released, Crosby said.
The death was being investigated by the Naval Criminal Investigative Service and the DeSoto County Sheriff's Department.
The Navy did not immediately identify the training facility, referring to it only as a "training facility run by contractors."
Capt. Thomas L. Brown, the commanding officer of the SEAL team, called the death a "terrible loss."
"I extend my deepest condolences and heartfelt sympathy to his family and friends," he said.
The Navy has about 2,300 SEALs, known for their elite special operations training and missions. They are based in Coronado and Little Creek, Va.



http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hXcZ0JbDIO5XocCdfjBl0NrTcXsQD8UH5PM80


----------



## AWP (Feb 1, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 1, 2008)

They fight like they train. RIP Warrior....


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP Warrior. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of his team and his family and friends back at home...

I will never forget how hazardous training is for special forces.


----------



## car (Feb 1, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas.

RIP


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 1, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas. RIP.....


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 1, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of it.  I had a missed call on my cell phone this morning from my son. Maybe that's what he was going to tell me.

Rest easy Sailor Warrior.

Thank you for your sacrifice and you service to our great nation.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn.  RIP.


----------



## bella (Feb 1, 2008)

car said:


> Fair winds and following seas.
> 
> RIP



make that X2, may neptune accept your spirit and give you mermaids to comfort you.. 

tears for your teammates and family.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP...my prayers are with all.


----------



## elle (Feb 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace, prayers of condolence to all.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Queen Beach (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP!



> _Latest on frog killed at Shaws.
> 
> SAN DIEGO—A Navy SEAL shot and killed during a live-fire exercise was identified Friday as a 22-year-old Las Vegas man.
> Petty Officer 2nd Class Shapoor Alexander Ghane Jr. died Wednesday from gunshot wounds suffered during a training exercise at a facility run by contractors in Lake Cormorant, Miss.
> ...


----------



## Titus Pullo (Feb 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Seraph (Feb 1, 2008)

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 1, 2008)

Rest Easy, Sailor....

Your watch is over....





train like you fight, and be vigilant always...


----------



## Ravage (Feb 1, 2008)

22 ? so young.....


----------



## Swill (Feb 1, 2008)

RIP, Frogman.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 2, 2008)

Swill said:


> RIP, Frogman.



Oh my, how sad. Prayers for his team mates, friends and family. 

Yes, they train as they fight, they know the risks, the families know the risks, but no one really expects this to happen. He was so young, but he was living his dream which is more than most people ever get to do in a lifetime. 

God bless him for doing his part to keep us safe and free.


----------



## QC (Feb 2, 2008)

RIp bro, I'll have one for you tonight.


----------



## vicat777 (Feb 2, 2008)

RIP Brother!!!!


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 2, 2008)

RIP Warrior

Never forget....


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 2, 2008)

RIP! 

Additional info:
SEAL killed during training at Walls site

Navy cites dangers of combat exercises

By William C. Bayne, Yolanda Jones

Friday, February 1, 2008

Navy investigators are expected in DeSoto County today to begin looking 
into the shooting death Wednesday of a Navy SEAL during a 
live-ammunition training exercise.

The death occurred during close-quarters combat training at the 
Mid-South Institute of Self-Defense Shooting, a training facility in the 
Walls area of western DeSoto County that is used frequently by the 
military and law enforcement agencies.

The identity of the 23-year-old victim was not being released Thursday 
afternoon pending notification of family.

No one has been charged.

While unusual, a Navy spokesman said fatalities can occur during 
exercises such as those being conducted at the time of the shooting.

"It's a rarity that we have things of this nature," said Navy Lt. Tommy 
Crosby, spokesman for Naval Special Warfare Group 1.

But he added that such incidents occur in SEAL training because "of the 
nature of their business and the things Navy SEALs do."

The accident happened during close-quarters combat training. SEALs work 
together in small units, training to engage the enemy in tight areas, 
Crosby said.

Cmdr. Mark Blackson of the DeSoto County Sheriff's Department added that 
20 Seals were in the shoot house at the time of the incident, but only 
two were firing.

Blackson said the victim was struck in the upper chest. No one would 
comment, pending the arrival of Navy investigators from NCIS and the 
Navy Judge-Advocate General Corps, on whether protective vests were 
being used by participants in the exercise.

Crosby said the victim was a Special Warfare Operator assigned to a San 
Diego-based SEAL team. He said the Navy has used the Walls training 
facility on Blythe Road in the past and that SEAL teams often use 
different training facilities across the country.

"Field teams train in various locations around the country in terrain 
that best meets their various training," Crosby said.

Ross Sanders, manager of the training facility, said the death was the 
first in the more than 20-year history of the center. It was closed 
Thursday pending the outcome of the investigation.

The Walls center provides facilities for specialized firearms programs, 
training Seals and other military service members and law enforcement 
officers in house-to-house procedures and other combat-type weapons 
training.

"We only provide the facilities," Sanders said. "We rent out the 
buildings to the agencies that want to come here and train."

He said the agencies provide their own trainers or they hire specialists.

On its Web site, Mid-South bills itself as "offering the most innovative 
shooting school in the world in firearms training and tactics."

Located in an isolated area of Walls, the site is about 30 minutes from 
Memphis and trains more than 1,500 personnel a year on 32 ranges and 70 
live-fire shooting rooms.

John Shaw, a self-taught shooter, founded the operation in 1981 and 
moved it to Walls in 1987. Shaw won nine gold medals in three World 
Shooting Championships and authored two books, "You Can't Miss" and 
"Shoot to Win."

Southaven Police Chief Tom Long has been one of the trainers at the 
facility in the past, but Sanders said Long has not trained there recently.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 3, 2008)

RIP.  Calm Seas, Blue Skies.


----------



## Lycurgus (Apr 26, 2008)

RIP Alex.  We will hold you in our hearts and I will kill many fucking terrorists for you overseas buddy.....


----------



## tova (Apr 26, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

